

Getting rusty – we need new best practices for a different development world - Isofarro
http://www.wait-till-i.com/2011/08/15/getting-rusty-we-need-new-best-practices-for-a-different-development-world/

======
wccrawford
So write them. Don't ask others to do it. Just start writing. If it's as
important as you say, others will join in.

------
ChrisHeilmann
Also, that is _exactly_ what I am against. You do not _write_ best practices.
you _discover_ them.

------
ChrisHeilmann
I will, this was just the first article in a series of talks and articles.

